# Stage 1 of moss lawn....(pics)



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there,

decided to start my fontinalis moss lawn, initially I had even the big rocks covered with moss but decided to leave them exposed. For the majority of rocks I used hair nets, they were a very effective method of attatching them and very fine. The rest were attached using cotton a method I found not as succesful but ok. Here are the pics.

Also with co2 was wondering how long before the lawn will start looking like a lawn?

Regards Darren


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks good... I think you made the right choice of leaving some rocks uncovered. Some moss is slow to start to grow, but once it does you'll have to keep it trimmed often.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What is the little doo dad, with the suction cup on it, hanging down near the bottom?

That tank is going to look very good in a few weeks!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a temp probe..


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, yeah just a temp probe, just double checking temps.


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

Looking good - can't wait to see what it looks like in a few weeks. 
I'm in the same boat. Just planted a bunch of gloss and now I'm in the waiting mode, to see how it is going to fill in!


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah same, look everyday for some sign lol


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Is it possible to do a moss carpet without co2? Is that Java moss?


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Prometheus said:


> Is it possible to do a moss carpet without co2? Is that Java moss?


I have java moss in my tank and i have low light and no co2 and the moss grows very fast. co2 will speed up the growth but is not required for java moss. Im not sure about different kinds of moss tho.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

i have java, flame and willow, each in a tank with co2, and each without. Not a significant, holy cow kind of difference. 

Tank looks good, i just made a moss wall for my 55, and I too can't wait for it to fill in lol


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

that wall will look awesome, as for the moss it was sold to me labeled fontinalis but I believe from researching that it is in fact java....


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cant wait to see how it turns out! One day, finally ill get off my butt and actually do one of those, because i LOVE the way the carpets/ lawns, or walls look! You can do similar carpet type things with Riccia Fluitians (Crystalwort) too, and man does that ever look good as well! Good luck with it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Thats pretty cool. Hey Duzzy, do you have any pictures of your moss rocks now?
How do you make the moss wall? I remember reading a post somewhere about using the plastic mesh used for a box of oranges from the grocery store. What do you guys do? How long does that take to grow in? I'd like to try it but it sounds like it would look pretty ugly for a while...


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Here you go; a detailed description. 
http://www.aquamoss.net/How to create a moss wall/How to create a moss wall.htm


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

I am going to try this for my shrimp tank...looks awsome!


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

no updated shots it still looks the same lol


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

does anyone have any pictures of their moss wall or carpet? I'd like to see


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Prometheus said:


> does anyone have any pictures of their moss wall or carpet? I'd like to see


in the aquascaping forum I have a few pics of mine, not much to look at as its just starting to come around.

Craig


----------



## Luisjose (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice idea Darren,
I would love to see how it looks now.
good luck!


----------

